# removal with 3-0 chromic



## jbagsic (Oct 2, 2008)

PT presented with hymenal skin band. The procedure note was documented "hymenal skin band removed with 3-0 chromic 2% lidocaine." How do I code this?


----------



## daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

56700
Partial removal of hymen
$181.27

56720
Incision of hymen
$49.53

Not sure how to code this either, but I just jumped on here real quick. I came up with these codes. You might want to research in this area.

Respectfully
daniel,cpc


----------



## jbagsic (Oct 3, 2008)

56700 - A hymen is a membrane that partially or wholly occludes the vaginal opening. Following local injection of an anesthetic, the physician excises a portion of the hymenal membrane. Using a scalpel or scissors, the physician removes the membrane at its junction with the opening of the vagina. The cut margins of the vaginal mucosa are sutured with fine, absorbable material.


56720 (deleted) 56442 - The physician performs a hymenotomy. A hymen is a membrane that partially or wholly occludes the vaginal opening. Following local injection of an anesthetic, the physician incises the hymenal membrane with a stellate (star-shaped) incision. This procedure is sometimes preceded by aspiration of the intact membrane with a needle and syringe.

 The closest is 56700?


----------

